# Looking at jig



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I came across these and thought I would ask what yall think. here are a couple photo's


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*jigs*

I think they'll do.. where did you find those at?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When you buy new jigs from China, check the quality first. They look nice, but it doesn't save much if they broke easily and bend easily which are common among cheap chinese jigs.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

i thought even the top of the line was made in china


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

surfcowboy said:


> i thought even the top of the line was made in china


They can make high quality jigs and low quality jigs in China depending on the prices you want to pay.
I am contacting with Chinese jig manufacturers to make my own jigs. There are a few jig manufactures in China which make high quality jigs for Japanese companies and most of jigs come to the US are not made by them. I can tell that the fist jigs you showed can catch some tuna.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

Cowboy, Where did u locate these?..


----------

